

Putting the touch into touch screens - aufreak3
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20627575.900-putting-the-touch-into-touchscreens.html

======
tjpick
pretty cool, wonder if it could be used in reverse -- eg to deduce something
interesting about the user such as whether it is the finger of a child or an
adult etc.

